# Just got back from the store...



## Bgbrunson (Feb 20, 2012)

Made one of my frequent stops at my favorite Cigar Bar near my work up in Addison, TX...
View attachment 65602
View attachment 65603


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Good choices. Enjoy


----------



## Roland J (Feb 17, 2012)

good stuff!


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

i bet you cant wait to get your hands on them...Enjoy


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

MMMMmmm Epernay and Tat Black PL.

Good choices


----------



## Bgbrunson (Feb 20, 2012)

thebayratt said:


> MMMMmmm Epernay and Tat Black PL.
> 
> Good choices


Illusione is quickly becoming a go-to must have for me with every visit. Im lucky to have a great shop with great staff that pointed me to these smokes.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice pick ups!


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the illusione's, very nice selection!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Some very fine smokes you have there. I've smoked all of these in the last few weeks.


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

Which store is it? I still go back to texas to visit family from time to time and the only decent one I know of is Cigar Warehouse up in Plano off of the tollway.


----------



## Bgbrunson (Feb 20, 2012)

Elite Cigar Cafe in Addison off Beltline and Midway. Easily accessed from the Tollway as well. Fantastic humidor, great staff, and a full service bar and restaurant attached if you're so inclined to enjoy your smoke on premises. I work in Addison Circle so it's a great Happy Hour spot for a lot of us in the office. If nothing else, it's worth a stop if you're in town.


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

Is that close to Frisco? I will be heading up to Frisco this summer (possibly moving there) so I need to start finding some new cigar shops.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Absolutely excellent selections.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

ummm...love those La Aromas!!


----------



## Bgbrunson (Feb 20, 2012)

itsjustkevin said:


> Is that close to Frisco? I will be heading up to Frisco this summer (possibly moving there) so I need to start finding some new cigar shops.


Addison is about 15-20 minutes south of Frisco depending on traffic. There's a couple of places in Frisco I believe, but I live in Dallas and that's a long haul for me, so I really only ever go up that way to hit Ikea.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

All great sticks, you have swag!


----------



## Bgbrunson (Feb 20, 2012)

purepoker said:


> All great sticks, you have swag!


Thanks Daniel! I'm just doing my best to learn from the pros here!


----------



## Bgbrunson (Feb 20, 2012)

purepoker said:


> All great sticks, you have swag!


Thanks Daniel! I'm just doing my best to learn from the pros here!


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice pick up!


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

any sampler with a tat in it is great to me.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Two of my favs-Illusione and La Aroma de Cuba. Great choices!


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Looks great man! I still need to try a A. Fuente. It's on my "to smoke list".


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## smartkid (Jun 5, 2012)

Is that a short story i see? That's really an all time classic, enjoy them slowly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Bgbrunson said:


> so I really only ever go up that way to hit Ikea.


I would like to hit Ikea,,, with a bomb or a bulldozer! If my cigar smoking buddies ever found out I went to Ikea, they would burn my man card and the wallet it came in. :lol:


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

very nice


----------

